# What color Baby: Bay Roan(sire) x Light Palimino(dam) Pics of Sire/Dam attached



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Im gonna take a wild guess and say some sort of strawberry roan, or maybe a bay like the sire lol


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Chestnut, black, bay, red roan, blue roan, bay roan, palomino, buckskin, smokey black, palomino roan, buckskin roan, and smokey blue roan...


----------

